# Pocket Watch Storage



## MTCowles (Nov 5, 2013)

Just wandering how you guys store/display all your watches.

Fighting for space in an already over crowded house means I can't have a nice glass fronted cabinet or anything along those lines.

Mine are just all cased and here there and everywhere. Seems such a shame not to have them out


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Safely locked away in a peli case, it would be a lonely Christmas if I were to try to display my PWs


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I only have four, and I like finding antique boxes quite cheaply...


----------



## MTCowles (Nov 5, 2013)

Great antique boxes.

Car boots and antique shops it is.

A couple of good flea markets near me might be worth the try. A whole lot better than my card board boxes.

Somthing with a glass front would be good


----------



## Rook (Oct 22, 2013)

I keep my pocket watches in my gun safe except for the one that I'm carrying.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

For security purposes, would it not be better idea to keep them separate as a thief could pick up the box and take the lot in one go???

Mike


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Very valid point Mike and one I should take into consideration. Fortunately where I live crime is almost unheard of but that's no excuse for complacency. Insert 'thinking cap on' smiley here.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Here you go...



& here`s how it usually looks with whatever wrist watches I`ve recently been wearing...



A gold star for whoever can correctly identify all of them


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

I keep some in cases.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

And some on display.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Good Lord, Shiner - I knew you were the pocket watch man, but how many have you got?


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Some would say too many. :yes:


----------



## MTCowles (Nov 5, 2013)

shiner, now that display is what im talking about.

by the time youve wound the last watch youll be back to the first.

my daughter would have finger prints all over that glass haha

absolutley fantstic display though


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

I counted 75 in Shiner's collection not including that large one in the middle of the bottom shelf.

Shiner - what is that timepiece?


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

There's 56 in the cabinet and 34 in the case, but there are others scattered about the house and the shed. Another 2 turned up in the post this morning. (I have a very understanding wife).

The large timepiece is a Waltham Night Clock. The movement is a 14 size Model 1884 ad dates to 1898. It was used as a standard clock during the day and at night the rear stand was hooked over a gas lamp and the flame would glow through the opalescent dial.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

What a wonderful object - thanks for sharing! :thumbup:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Shiner that is absolutely superb. Thanks for showing it to us.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Noticed that LIDL has their "Collectors Wall Boxes" coming up this next week (in Scotalnd anyways! Special price if you buy two - - they're meant for model cars - - but obviously would suitwatches with display stands :yes:


----------

